# Thailand dealer



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,
Anyone ever received an email like this? not sure weather to beleive it.
Hi ,

I am Gene from Thailand. Are you interested in these following species?

*Spider*
*Brachypelma albopilosum* 4 cm.legspan, 5 euros, 5x; 20 euros, 10x; 30 euros
 5 cm.legspan, 7 euros, 5x; 30 euros, 10x; 40 euros
*Brachypelma boehmei* 4-5 cm.legspan, 12 euros, 5x; 50 euros, 10x 80 euros,
 7-8 cm.legspan, male 10 euros, female 20 euros
*Brachypelma ruhnaui* 3 cm.legspan, 10 euros, 5x; 40 euros, 10x 70 euros,
 4 cm.legspan, 12 euros, 5x; 50 euros 
*Brachypelma smithi *L2 1 euro ,10x 7.5 euros, 100 x 50 euros
* Ceratogyrus darlingi* 3 cm.legspan, 5 euros, 5x; 20 euros, 10x; 30 euros
 4 cm.legspan, 6 euros, 5x; 25 euros, 10x; 40 euros
*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens *7-8 cm.legspan, male 12 euros, female 25 euros
*Eupalaestrus campestratus *3. cm.legspan, 9 euros, 5x; 40 euros, 10x 60 euros
 5 cm.legspan, 12 euros, 5x; 45 euros
*Grammostola aureostriata *2.5-3 cm.legspan, 5 euros, 5x; 20 euros, 10x; 30 euros
 3.5-4 cm.legspan, 7 euros, 5x; 30 euros, 10x; 40 euros
*Haplopelma longipes * 2 cm.legspan, 2 euros, 10x; 15 euros, 100x 70 euros
*Ornithoctonus aureotibialis* 1.5 cm.legspan, 3 euros, 10x; 20 euros, 100x 100 euros
*Nhandu chromatus *7-8 cm.legspan, male 10 euros, female 20 euros
*Ñhandú coloratovillosus *L2 1 euro ,10x 7.5 euros, 100 x 50 euros 
*Poecilotheria formosa*   2 cm. Legspan 6 euros, 5x 25 euros,
 6-7 cm.legspan, male 15 euros, female 25 euros
*Poecilotheria miranda *3 cm.legspan, 18 euros, 5x; 70 euros
 4 cm. Legspan 20 euros, 5x 80 euros
Adult female 
*Chilobrachys huahini *15 euros each
*Haplopelma longipes* 15 euros each 
*Haplopelma minax *20 euros each
*Ornithoctonus aureotibialis *20 euros each

Roaches,
G. portentosa 10 pairs( subadult-adult)10 euros
E chopardi 10 pairs( subadult-adult)10 euros

 The express mail shipment costs first 0.5 kg. 22 euros, add 5 euros to next 0.5 kg. (Exp.1.5 kg. = 32 euros)
Don’t worry about my credibility because I’ve ever sent the goods many times to dealers in Germany, UK, and France and more important that I’m a verified Paypal member. You can claim your money back if you don’t get the parcel.
 I still have many more species available if you interested in any special one please let me know.
My E-address; [email protected]

Best Wishes,
Gene 
John


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

i would be extremely wary of any emails like this


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

SiUK said:


> i would be extremely wary of any emails like this


 Thought as much, just wandering how she knew i keep Tarantulas though? could spammers be reqding this forum, waiting for someone to pounce on?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## luke1994 (Dec 15, 2007)

I would be wary too and them prices seem to be a bit too cheap


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> Hi,
> Anyone ever received an email like this? not sure weather to beleive it.
> 
> 
> ...


These sentences alone sound very very dodgy, lol.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thailand and alot of countries like that seem to scam people.

(Not judging all of the thai population though)

Wouldn't be the first time ive seen them scam someone.

Speaking of which i had someone in malaysia scam me.


----------



## biteyaface (Feb 7, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> These sentences alone sound very very dodgy, lol.


Yeah, it's like a burglar saying "Oh, don't worry if I rob you, because you can claim it all back on the insurance."

I would just ignore any random offers you get through e-mail. I was browsing a website once where a woman had just paid $1500 for a baby monkey to get shipped over from Africa from a dealer she had met online. As it turned out, there was no monkey, and importing monkeys into the states is illegal anyway, which she already knew. I'm glad she lost her money for being so ignorant, it's just a shame when innocent people get their hands burnt.


----------



## Tedlin (Feb 25, 2009)

If you don't know how they got your email it's probably a scam


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers guys, John


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you didn't specifically request a price list then I would say it's a bit dodgy, it means a spammer has just farmed emails probably off reptile forums or other classified sites and spammed them in the hope of making some money, legitimate businesses don't need to do that. The prices are good, and to be honest if he was legit he would probably have a website, some photos, a business name, and be known to the people who buy from the EU etc.

Verified paypal means nothing - he could have access to god knows how many passwords for paypal accounts or set up fake verification processes .. the money goes in, he transfers it out to a different bank account where paypal can't get it, and it can't be claimed back. Paypal can only reclaim money still in paypal accounts - any scammer will immediately withdraw, close the account and be gone. Sure, you can try to claim, and paypal will find in your favour, and you'll get a "sorry the funds were not recoverable" email from paypal.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers Christie, =]


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

IMO, i'd stick to commercial dealers or breeders.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The T Lord said:


> Hi,
> Anyone ever received an email like this? not sure weather to beleive it.
> Hi ,
> 
> ...


I would be as quick to engage with an e mail like that, as I would with those Nigerian money making scams, to be honest.

Eg; Leave it!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

firstly the prices are in euros, where as they would be given in dollars if he were legit, also has anyone else noticed that the majority of their stuff is american and african not asian.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

exopet said:


> firstly the prices are in euros, where as they would be given in dollars if he were legit, also has anyone else noticed that the majority of their stuff is american and african not asian.


Yeah he does give himeself away pricing in euros and there been ver few asian species in the list given the plethora of species right in his own home country.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

as they have said they supply german dealers ask for contact details for their customers to verify, if they are legitimate they will send you details no problem.

ask for addresses and phone numbers, not e-mails.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i got the same, and i KNOW it came via this website, cos its my german email address, and i put it on here in the last 2 weeks..

you cant say hes dodgy unless hes ripped you off, i used to buy most of my stuff off ebay using pp and from HK, china etc etc, never had a problem ever...


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

cooljules said:


> i got the same, and i KNOW it came via this website, cos its my german email address, and i put it on here in the last 2 weeks..
> 
> you cant say hes dodgy unless hes ripped you off, i used to buy most of my stuff off ebay using pp and from HK, china etc etc, never had a problem ever...


 Hmmm,
how about if we both send him her the same message, see what results we get.


----------



## vampyrdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Hi,
> Anyone ever received an email like this? not sure weather to beleive it.
> Hi ,
> 
> ...


 
i have had a email like it before but dont take any notice really it may look cheap but thats the point of the scam i supose.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I HAD THAT E-MAIL TODAY the very same. Dont touch,


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Doesn't Phark live in that region?

Wonder what his view might be..?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I got the exact same email on my MSN account.. looks good but personally doubt i would buy anything...


: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Reptilover said:


> I got the exact same email on my MSN account.. looks good but personally doubt i would buy anything...
> 
> 
> : victory:


I feel left out.

I_ didn't_ get it.

:devil:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Doesn't Phark live in that region?
> 
> Wonder what his view might be..?


I'm not sure what you meant between the lines, but why compare Thailand to Singapore? The latter is a high-income-economy, with a gross domestic product per capita comparable to developed nations such as the UK, US, Japan, Australia, and Western Europe. Thailand, in contrast, is a third-world country. I would consider Thailand much more susceptible to scamming than Singapore mainly due to its economic maturity, but that's about all.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> I'm not sure what you meant between the lines, but why compare Thailand to Singapore? The latter is a high-income-economy, with a gross domestic product per capita comparable to developed nations such as the UK, US, Japan, Australia, and Western Europe. Thailand, in contrast, is a third-world country. *I would consider Thailand much more susceptible to scamming than Singapore mainly due to its economic maturity, but that's about all.*


There we have it then - good answer.

I thought you lived in Thailand, as it goes, no biggie. : victory:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> There we have it then - good answer.
> 
> I thought you lived in Thailand, as it goes, no biggie. : victory:


Lol, uh, to the right of my screen name it clearly says "Location: Singapore"...


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Phark said:


> Lol, uh, right below my screen name it clearly says "Location: Singapore"...


yeah but probably wasnt looking at your profil or any posts you had made at the time so more than likely working from memory.
Its easily done :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Lol, uh, to the right of my screen name it clearly says "Location: Singapore"...


Yup.

But I wasn't looking at it at the very moment I thought of you.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Yup.
> 
> But I wasn't looking at it at the very moment I thought of you.


Lol ok. I'm wondering, though, what made you think I was from Thailand??


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Phark said:


> Lol ok. I'm wondering, though, what made you think I was from Thailand??


Singapore/Thailand, not a million miles away from each other, might have just been a case of confusion?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

its a bit of a typical english thing to do
we dont differentiate between what we see as being similar lol
Like chinese,japanese and taiwanese all get lumped together haha


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Singapore/Thailand, not a million miles away from each other, might have just been a case of confusion?


Not a million miles, but certainly a couple of thousand miles, not to mention the complete disparity in so many aspects between the two nations. Also, Singapore was a British crown colony until the year 1963.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> its a bit of a typical english thing to do
> we dont differentiate between what we see as being similar lol
> Like chinese,japanese and taiwanese all get lumped together haha


Could be misconstrued as racism by some.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Phark said:


> Not a million miles, but certainly a couple of thousand miles, not to mention the complete disparity in so many aspects between the two nations. Also, Singapore was a British crown colony until the year 1963.


Your right, but a lot of English people will just lump the whole of Indonesia in together thinking they are the same and 'next' to each other.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Singapore/Thailand, not a million miles away from each other, might have just been a case of confusion?


What he said (above).

Plus being half asleep at the time...: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Also, Singapore was a British crown colony until the year 1963.


I think you are going too deep with this..


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Could be misconstrued as racism by some.


Yup.

Getting deeper..:whistling2:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Your right, but a lot of English people will just lump the whole of Indonesia in together thinking they are the same and 'next' to each other.


Lol, geography lessons anyone?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Phark said:


> Lol, geography lessons anyone?


I said a lot, not all 

Plenty of people, myself included will realise the geographical, political and cultural differences between the many countries/islands in Indonesia, just giving a possible reason (which has been confirmed by the person who posted it) as to why they could have thought you were from Thailand, I wouldn't imagine it to be racism, just ignorance?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I think you are going too deep with this..


Nah, I didn't mean anything really. I often say things for no apparent reason.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> I said a lot, not all
> 
> Plenty of people, myself included will realise the geographical, political and cultural differences between the many countries/islands in Indonesia, just giving a possible reason (which has been confirmed by the person who posted it) as to why they could have thought you were from Thailand, I wouldn't imagine it to be racism, just ignorance?


Nonono don't get me wrong buddy, I did _not_ see it as racism - I said it "_could_ be misconstrued as racism by _some_". I wasn't referring to myself, chillax. : victory:

And, uh, by the way, Indonesia is _one_ country, although made up of many islands, it's still one nation, with one central government and one currency.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Nah, I didn't mean anything really. I often say things for no apparent reason.


:lol2: Lol, as long as you don't start hearing things for no apparent reason.

Esp voices.

From god.

That is the time to worry!


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> :lol2: Lol, as long as you don't start hearing things for no apparent reason.
> 
> Esp voices.
> 
> ...


Lol, actually I have, indeed, been hearing things of late. Worrying, but oh well, eccentric characters like me don't often live very long anyway, so who cares :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Lol, actually I have, indeed, been hearing things of late. Worrying, but oh well, *eccentric characters like me don't often live very long anyway*, so who cares :lol2:


Natural selection is a real bitch.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Natural selection is a real bitch.


Lol, right. By the way, is anyone following the England vs Slovakia game?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> I feel left out.
> 
> I_ didn't_ get it.
> 
> :devil:


It comes with subject "Spiders List."

From some strange word/name "Vipawee Yamasatien"... :gasp:

It was sent at 28 March 2009 09:41:04


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Lol, right. By the way, is anyone following the England vs Slovakia game?


No.

I am Scottish, but what time did the England game start?


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> It comes with subject "Spiders List."
> 
> From some strange word/name "*Vipawee Yamasatien*"... :gasp:


That sounds almost Tibetan.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Phark said:


> That sounds almost Tibetan.


Erm whats Tibetan? That was the name of the person sending it i think :whistling2:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Erm whats Tibetan? That was the name of the person sending it i think :whistling2:


Yeah, I know, but I just thought it sounded like a Tibetan name. Nothing wrong with that, I hope.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Phark said:


> Could be misconstrued as racism by some.


not really as I was saying thats what alot of people do
I wasnt saying that I do it, I was merely saying that people who
are of a different ethnicity are often confused as been of the same ethnicity


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> No.
> 
> I am Scottish, but what time did the England game start?


It just kicked off. I thought Becks would start, but he didn't.

I'm getting a bit off-topic here, ignore me if you'd like.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> It just kicked off. I thought Becks would start, but he didn't.
> 
> I'm getting a bit off-topic here, ignore me if you'd like.


England are an average side, internationally.

Have been for many decades.

The English media, and some fans, they seem to think that come every competition, that England are going to win it, yet there is no real reason to think so.

The reason why English clubs do well in Europe, well that is down to the fact that there are so many NON English players at Chelski, Liverpool, and Man U.

Take those players away from those clubs, and I would guess that all three would struggle to field a good side.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> England are an average side, internationally.
> 
> Have been for many decades.
> 
> ...


 You have a good point there mate, off topic. but good either way :lol2:
BTW, u have PM


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The T Lord said:


> You have a good point there mate, off topic. but good either way :lol2:
> BTW, u have PM


Scotland presently two nil down in Holland 

No surprise.

Time was, we produced the players that helped the likes of Liverpool to be kings of Europe.

These days, our players are playing for clubs like Preston or Derby Co.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Scotland presently two nil down in Holland
> 
> No surprise.
> 
> ...


Lol, and England thrashed Slovakia 4-0. They are definitely not just an average side.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Lol, and England thrashed Slovakia 4-0. They are definitely not just an average side.


And Slovakia last achieved what, and when?:whistling2:

Different story had it been Spain or some such that they were facing, this evening.

Trouble between N Ireland and Polish fans, I hear, at their game.

And you MUST see one of the goals that the Polish keeper loses.

It is a freaking hoot!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

talk about going off topic:lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I was planning an early night.

Lay awake for a few hours, now here, trying to be tired again.

*sigh*


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol, seriously, look at the likes of Wayne Rooney, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard, Michael Carrick, Owen Hargreaves, John Terry, Rio Ferdinand, David Beckham and even Michael Owen - these are world-class players. By the way, 5am and you're up?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Lol, seriously, look at the likes of Wayne Rooney, Steven Gerrard, Frank Lampard, Michael Carrick, Owen Hargreaves, John Terry, Rio Ferdinand, David Beckham and even Michael Owen - these are world-class players. By the way, 5am and you're up?


Up? I've not been 'down' - :lol2:
Guys you mention, most of them are not 'world class'.

If they were world class, how come England did not even *qualify* for the European Championships, last summer?

If England are as good as they delude themselves into thinking, how come they have won NOTHING in 43 years, while small nations like Denmark and Greece have (and relatively recently)..?


http://www.sciencefestival.co.uk/


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Up? I've not been 'down' - :lol2:
> Guys you mention, most of them are not 'world class'.
> 
> If they were world class, how come England did not even *qualify* for the European Championships, last summer?
> ...


Wow, come on. As a collective unit they are, like you're saying, not world-class. However, individually, those players I mentioned are some of the best in the world in their respective positions. Steven Gerrard and Frank Lampard are widely accepted to be two of the best midfielders in the world, Michael Carrick is widely touted to be one of the best passers in the Premiership, Owen Hargreaves is a fantastic defensive midfielder who gives Gennaro Gattuso (sorry for spelling) a run for his money. Wayne Rooney is a top striker (did you see his two goals last night?) and so is Michael Owen. Rio Ferdinand and John Terry have also been mentioned as two of the best centre-halves on earth. I can probably dig up a few quotes and statements from BBC to support my words if you'd like.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Individuals make up the collective - eg; _the team_.

If England have so many 'world class' individuals, how come they usually play boring football, and get no place fast?

Imo, some of the players you mention are good, others are vastly over rated.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Individuals make up the collective - eg; _the team_.
> 
> If England have so many 'world class' individuals, how come they usually play boring football, and get no place fast?
> 
> Imo, some of the players you mention are good, others are vastly over rated.


Meh, have a look at who coached them before Capello. Useless men.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Phark said:


> Meh, have a look at who coached them before Capello. Useless men.


So it is all down to the fault of every single manager England have had for four decades, and it takes an Italian to organise them properly?

Anyway, mate, we are way off topic here (enjoying the chat though), and I need to get some sleep, but catch you soon.

Steve


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> So it is all down to the fault of every single manager England have had for four decades, and it takes an Italian to organise them properly?
> 
> Anyway, mate, we are way off topic here (enjoying the chat though), and I need to get some sleep, but catch you soon.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, I honestly do feel Capello is the best manager they've ever had in recent years.

And to the OP: Sorry for the derailment.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Phark said:


> Yeah, I honestly do feel Capello is the best manager they've ever had in recent years.
> 
> And to the OP: Sorry for the derailment.


 haha, don't worry about it mate,been an interesting read :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I tried adding him on MSN he sent me a email just seconds ago saying this:

From:







*vipawee yamassatien* ([email protected]) 
Sent:29 March 2009 12:25:57
To: [email protected]

Hi,

I’m sorry that I don’t have enough time to chat with you online. Appreciate your contact via email. 

Best wishes,
Gene 

Subject: [email protected] wants to add you to Windows Live Messenger
Date: Sat, 28 Mar 2009 10:04:45 -0800
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Might wanna edit ya email adress out of that opst mate 
May tell him i want 50 of each species :lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Might wanna edit ya email adress out of that opst mate
> May tell him i want 50 of each species :lol2:


:lol2::lol2: I dare you :whistling2:

I dont realy care about my MSN.. i dont accept them unless i know the email address anyway.. and its not asif i dont have enough spam anyway..

:no1:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> :lol2::lol2: I dare you :whistling2:
> 
> I dont realy care about my MSN.. i dont accept them unless i know the email address anyway.. and its not asif i dont have enough spam anyway..
> 
> :no1:


Thats fair enough, i have emailed him the following


*Hi Gene,

I would be interested in 50 of each species as i currently run a shop, and could do with the stock.
Could you please get back to me with a price and i can pay through paypal ASAP.
I can collect the tarantula as i own a Helicopter, with full licensing etc... so its not a problem, could i have your adress please?
Thanks, Darren*


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Thats fair enough, i have emailed him the following
> 
> 
> *Hi Gene,*
> ...


:lol2: 

I still dont get it is his name Gene of that other name i mentioned earlier :gasp:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I still dont get it is his name Gene of that other name i mentioned earlier :gasp:


 No idea, in his emails to me, they are ended in
*Take care, *
*Gene*


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> No idea, in his emails to me, they are ended in
> *Take care, *
> *Gene*


Errrmm.... anyway bit offtopic but in your Sig it says you was someone else.. you know you could have just had your name changed.. just PM a moderator and they will change it and it means you keep your post counts ect ect..

:2thumb:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> Errrmm.... anyway bit offtopic but in your Sig it says you was someone else.. you know you could have just had your name changed.. just PM a moderator and they will change it and it means you keep your post counts ect ect..
> 
> :2thumb:


 Hi,
Daz30347 is my Dads username, i could never be bothered with a new username, but now i have :lol2:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Hi,
> Daz30347 is my Dads username, i could never be bothered with a new username, but now i have :lol2:


Oh you may want to let the moderators now that both accounts are active as if boht are from same IP they sometimes put it down to having two accounts which is not allowed. PM t-bo and let him know or something just incase..

better than logging on one time and realising your banned :gasp:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> Oh you may want to let the moderators now that both accounts are active as if boht are from same IP they sometimes put it down to having two accounts which is not allowed. PM t-bo and let him know or something just incase..
> 
> better than logging on one time and realising your banned :gasp:


 Already sorted mate, Snakes R great pm'd me and i explained the situation.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> Already sorted mate, Snakes R great pm'd me and i explained the situation.


Oh Ok Ill keep my neb our next time :lol2:

Anyway looking forward to the reply of the email :no1:


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> Oh Ok Ill keep my neb our next time :lol2:
> 
> Anyway looking forward to the reply of the email :no1:


 haha, don't worry bout it mate, and yeah, i can't wait for the reply, wonder if he catches on to the fact that you can't fly a helicopter to Thailand legally :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

A helicopter wouldn't make it all the way to Thailand.

And England still harbour delusions of grandeur.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> A helicopter wouldn't make it all the way to Thailand.


I know, was'nt any thought involved in saying it, just for laughs :2thumb:


----------

